
$80B into Broadband Expansion - seedyunderbelly
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/30/coronavirus-updates-house-democrats-plan-to-expand-broadband-access.html
======
zaroth
I wonder if constellations like Starlink will make these efforts superfluous?
The extraordinary cost of broadband expansion in rural areas is due to
building out the infrastructure which will never be directly profitable.

Satellites I assume don’t have the same problem. You add coverage at
_latitudes_ not zip codes. The military can fund the build-out and end up
saving money overall because they are primary high-value users of a global
network of this sort.

I think the biggest factor is getting user terminals cheap enough. There was
an article today about the number of people who are wasting $150/year renting
a cable modem. I wonder what the ASP of the terminals will be once production
has scaled up?

